# Nissan D21 Twin Turbo's?



## 86'Nissan (Mar 6, 2009)

Brand new to the forum! Woo!:newbie:
I've got an 86.5 Nissan D21 4x4. It has the VG30I, SE-V6 motor in it. Never been swapped, all original. I was looking into a turbo kit for it. I use it for daily driving. I love the thing to death and I have always maintained it. I was thinking of a 300zx twin turbo kit on it. Aren't they pretty much the same motor? 3.0L V6. So can it be done? I've got a few hundred bucks to spend so let me know of some prices (if it can even be done).


----------



## 86'Nissan (Mar 6, 2009)

Anybody at all?


----------



## 86'Nissan (Mar 6, 2009)

Please people. I'd really like to know!


----------



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, from my knowledge of engines, It is possible to twin turbo your engine im not sure what kind of kit you need though, because you may need to custom fabricate your own tubing, but once again it is possible to twin turbo your engine, as long as you have enough exhaust gases to spin the turbos you should be able to


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

dont forget the harness, ecu etc... I would be tempted to get a turbo Z for a donor, plus you'll need to do some custom fabricating..


----------

